# Geese



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Man is the state doing a good job keeping the populations of geese under control with the proper bag limits. Do you have to be an idiot to determine that? Does anyone else feel the bag limits should be much higher for candian geese?


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

You talking regular season or early season? Huge difference.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Late season. Early season is better. They should make them both 5 or 6 per day. Otherwise allow hunting in all the apartment complexes which have ponds aka safe havens for waterfowl.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Waterfowl are Federally regulated, not State.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> Waterfowl are Federally regulated, not State.


The feds have opened up the ability to start reducing numbers through several diffrent "Suggestions" to the State. Allow you to hunt 1/2 after sunset,allow e-callers for cans,unlimited amount of shells in your gun,earlier season dates. The key to all of this is that it is up to the State whether or not they use these new measures. I guess we just have to wait and see what they decide. I would love to just completly for-go the early season just to add the dates to the end of the season. How many geese do you see still flying around and pounding the fields 2 weeks into Feb?? I have them by the hundreds landing right into my back yard!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

The early season was designed to get rid of "local" birds and thin there population. They do not want to affect the overall numbers of the migrating birds, specifically they tend to watch the St.James bay birds and some other sub-populations.
If I am not mistaken, the early season limits are actully set by the State and not the Feds due to the fact that it is intended to affect only this states birds. That is why the three large "goose areas" are so influential on the the numbers for early season. They look a lot a Killdeer, Mosquito, and the one over by Grand lake. 
At this point people are going to have to live with the large swarms of local geese at public ponds, and apartments near the cities. That is what they have been born in breed to do. They have no need to migrate and they will not be shot. But that is another story.

Got to go can't type any more
Rob


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I stated that wrong. The State must fall within the guidlines set by the Feds. My point was, to say that the State is doing a poor job managing their numbers is a very misinformed statement. They can't simply up the bag limits, as there's numerous factors to be considered. One being, as Rob mentioned, there are both local and migratory geese. The locals that everyone complains about, aren't going to change very much, no matter what they do with the regulations.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

But it sure would be a lot easier to limit out on birds in any suburb of Columbus while at an aptartment complex than it would be even if you were in Canada! They are just everywhere, and untouchable by most legal means.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

there are way too many canadian geese and they are very annoying quacking all the time, landing on spots just as I'm getting ready to fish them, crapping all over the place, snagging my lucky craft and flying away with it. please shoot as many as is legally possible. They look like they'd be tasty. thanks for doing this service.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.wkyc.com/video/player.aspx?aid=24018&sid=53379&bw=


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

crawdiddy said:


> there are way too many canadian geese and they are very annoying quacking all the time


LMAO.....Crawdiddy they don't quack, they honk


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

when I typed that something seemed strange.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> The early season was designed to get rid of "local" birds and thin there population. They do not want to affect the overall numbers of the migrating birds, specifically they tend to watch the St.James bay birds and some other sub-populations


The story I read was in Waterfowler.com mag. They specified that if the States would set the early season early enough that the geese in Canada that migrate down would still be there and would not be impacted. They were wanting the States to use their new guidelines to remove only the resident geese. I don't know how many resident geese would be affected, but I know it would not take long for the few that do wander away from the Apt complex and golf courses to figure out its time to stay there if they wanna live. lol It would be interesting to know how many "resident" geese migrate back and forth here within Ohio. I see a large number of geese flying back and forth everyday and find it hard to believe that they are all "locals"


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

at my apartment complex we have a Goose family that has taken up residence. Mama and Papa have I think 6-8 little ones. Yesterday when I was taking my dog out they were sitting by the pond. There was a cat checking them out. I think he was going to reduce the flock or at least try to. I watched for probably 10 minutes. I watched the cat inch closer and closer to the geese. One of the big ones hissed at my dog when we first got out there but that was it. Then it noticed the cat was getting a little too close. So it started hissing at the cat. The cat didn't pay any attention to the warning as it kept inching closer. At that point Mama puffed out her wings and ran straight at the cat. The cat just sat there. I was laughing. I was hoping the goose would show the cat who was boss but it just ran at it and then turned around and left. The little ones are getting pretty big. I like seeing them but boy do they make a mess.


----------

